# CORY!



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

POTM material? ID the tetra for me please


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

and some natives...i didnt take my time on these pics


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The tetra isnt a tetra, its a white cloud mountain minnow


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

oO cool thanks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think youll need some better shots then those to compete

the potms have really gottin tough


----------

